# Chaos Marine Terminators sprue question



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Does anyone know how many powerfists you get on the Chaos Terminator sprues? 

Aaaand... how many of THOSE are chainfists?

ta!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

This is what the sprue database was made for.








2 power fists, 1 chainfist.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

well, that's crushingly disappointing...


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

It's pretty easy to convert normal fists to chainfists if that's your problem. Shouldn't even need any sculpting or such. Just spare chainswords and fists. If it's fists you lack it'd be a lot harder though.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

3 out of 5 isn't bad. The Chaos Lord box has one of each as well IIRC. I'm sure those could be called extra since an IC with those weapons is kinda foolish.


----------



## Lastik (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry to slightly hijack the thread, but I have a somewhat similar question.










I just got my termie boxes today and while I was happily cutting, filling and gluing, I got stomped by the piece on the upper right corner. I can't for the life of me figure out what it is and where it's supose to go. From the look of it, seems like a beacon to me but can anyone tell me? :scratchhead:


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

its a teleport beacon i think. when i find my codex ill probably fill you in. 
i was the same way when i got my first termies, it bafflesd me then i asked at gw then they told me somewhere along the lines of teleport beacon.


----------



## Hattoria (Dec 14, 2009)

Upon checking my SM codex, I am gonna say it is a teleport beacon


----------



## Lastik (Jun 15, 2011)

I had a feeling t'was something of the kind, cheers folks.

Now back to our regular transmission :thank_you:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

My problem is that I want 5 chaos powerfists... To the trading section!


----------

